# johnny's S3 Thread



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Factory Specs:* (Purchased from Renzo @ Wyoming Valley Motors in Kingston, PA)
2015 S3 Prestige
S Tronic Transmission
Mythos Black Metallic Exterior
Black / Titanium Interior
Advanced Technology Package
19" Performance Package

*Exterior:*
XPEL Ultimate Film
Sonax Net Shield
OEM Euro LED Headlight Housings
OEM Carbon Fibre Mirror Caps
OEM Carbon Fibre Spoiler
Emmanuele Design Carbon Fibre Front Splitter
Emmanuele Design Carbon Fibre Rear Diffuser
Carbon Fibre Side Skirt Extensions
TAG Blackout Cosmetic Package
OEM Black Optics Front Grille
OEM Black Optics Side Grilles

*Interior:*
OEM Apple Lightning Cable
OEM Glove Box LED
OEM RS3 Door Pulls
OEM Premium Textile Floor Mats
P3 Cars Digitial Vent Guage
Raywell Design Carbon Fibre Key Cover
Cover King Rear Seat Cover

*Suspension:*
Air Lift Performance Suspension
KW Electronic Damping Cancellation Kit
034 Rear Sway Bar

*Wheels:*
Summer:
HRE RS103 Wheels
HRE Carbon Fibre Center Caps
Michelin PSS Tyres

*Winter:*
Pirelli Sotozero Tyres

*Engine:*
034 Carbon Fibre Intake
034 Carbon Fibre Air Duct
Milltek Cat-back Exhaust

*Brakes:*
Power Stop Carbon Ceramic Pads

*Vag-Com:*

*To Be Installed:*
OEM Homelink
OEM 8P S3 Shift Knob
034 Dogbone Mount

*Planned:*
Alcantara Headliner
034 Front Swaybar Endlinks
034 Rear Swaybar Endlinks
Milltek Downpipe
United Motorsports High Torque ECU Tune
United Motorsports Stage 3 DSG Tune
OEM Black Optics Window Trim
NEIDFAKTOR Carbon Fibre Interior Trim
NEIDFAKTOR Carbon Fibre Steering Wheel
OEM "quattro" Puddle Lights

*States:*
Pennsylvania
New Jersey
Delaware
Maryland

*2015 Show Season:*
H2O International

*2016 Show Season:*
H2O International

*Thanks:*
Renzo @ Wyoming Valley Motors Audi
Phil @ Detailers Domain
Alex @ TAG Motorsports
Derick @ D2 Industries
Tom @ Espo's Powder Coating

*Acknowledgements:*


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Picked the car up last night from Renzo at Wyoming Valley Motors and couldn't be happier. This is the first time I have bought something besides a VW and the car is perfect. Dropped it off at Detailers Domain for new car prep, XPEL front end protection, and Modesta coating on the whole car.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Comparisons to your other cars?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

HalvieCuw said:


> Comparisons to your other cars?


Hey man. :wave:

Only got to drive it from the dealer to the detailer but it was a great ride. Everything is very refined, stock power felt great, and I can't wait to get it back. I was missing my MK7 GTI a lot after I traded it for Tiguan #2 but this car is that plus so much more. I'll keep this thread updated with my impressions of the car.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Checking in. :wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Checking in. :wave:


Hey buddy :wave:


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

opcorn::wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> opcorn::wave:


:wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Decided to have the full car wrapped instead of just the front. Stopped in to Detailers Domain to check it out and it looks amazing.


Untitled by John Williamson, on Flickr

And I sat in it while I was there.


Untitled by John Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

:wave:

I bought my GLI from the same WVM. My in-laws live in that area.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

christofambrosch said:


> :wave:
> 
> I bought my GLI from the same WVM. My in-laws live in that area.


Hi :wave:

The guys at WVM were great to work with.


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

Researching to see if my new wheels will fit an S3 and look who's thread I find . Sub'd!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JAYDUB26 said:


> opcorn:


Hi :wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JAYDUB26 said:


> opcorn:





coneklr said:


> Researching to see if my new wheels will fit an S3 and look who's thread I find . Sub'd!


Haha. Hey buddy :wave:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

opcorn: :thumbup:

this thread needz moar pics


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

opcorn: I just know this will get really good


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh hey :wave:


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

It's aiight


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DasCC said:


> opcorn: :thumbup:
> 
> this thread needz moar pics


it does....car needs to be washed first though haha.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jrwamp said:


> Oh hey :wave:


Oh hey :wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Andrew 16v said:


> It's aiight


:laugh:

What's up buddy? Been a longgggggggg time.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

YES!!!
congrats.
see you at WF?


----------



## GK625 (Nov 13, 2011)

Subscribed looking forward to this.


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> What's up buddy? Been a longgggggggg time.


Yes it has, poking around for a "family" car in the classifieds to replace the jeep. Figured I'd stalk you out and see what your spending your money on these days  Nice choice btw. Hope all is well bud.











for ****s and giggles


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

:thumbup: :wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

VaGPuncher said:


> :thumbup: :wave:


:wave:



PSU said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

you wrapped the whole car? pics?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

markn1689 said:


> you wrapped the whole car? pics?


yeah the entire car is wrapped in clear film. can't really get good pics of it tho since its clear haha.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

VaGPuncher said:


> :thumbup: :wave:


:wave:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

HalvieCuw said:


> :wave:


Yo man. How you been? Reached out to you a while ago with no response!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

opcorn: Here for progress updates. Bummed you're selling the R, but this is an acceptable alternative. :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DUTCHswift said:


> opcorn: Here for progress updates. Bummed you're selling the R, but this is an acceptable alternative. :laugh:


haha no updates. yeah selling the R to get a truck.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

VaGPuncher said:


> Yo man. How you been? Reached out to you a while ago with no response!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Mostly on here and the mk7 forum now. Wasn't on much, but starting too again since I recently ordered an R. I'll send you a pm. 

Johnny, could you please look under your car and tell me if the rear subframe is aluminum.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Finally got the suspension on last week. Air Lift kit with the new 3H management.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Look at you Mr. Fancy... How does it perform? Is there more or less shifting after initial air up compared to elevel? I assume less resetting after uneven terrain air ups?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DUTCHswift said:


> Look at you Mr. Fancy... How does it perform? Is there more or less shifting after initial air up compared to elevel? I assume less resetting after uneven terrain air ups?


hahaha.

I haven't installed the sensors yet.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> hahaha.
> 
> I haven't installed the sensors yet.


I dont know whats going on with you lately. Usually all your mods are done in the first half day of ownership. You're killing me with this one :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> I dont know whats going on with you lately. Usually all your mods are done in the first half day of ownership. You're killing me with this one :laugh:


:laugh: sorry buddy. good thing about me doing it this way though is that I'm not getting bored


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> :laugh: sorry buddy. good thing about me doing it this way though is that I'm not getting bored



You might not be bored with your car but I'm getting bored with your car :laugh::laugh::laugh::beer::heart::heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

:yawn:











:heart:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

lowerthanzimmy said:


> :yawn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Wheels before H2Oi?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DUTCHswift said:


> Wheels before H2Oi?


negative. probably soon after tho.....just in time for the car to be stored for the winter hahaha


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Never posted a pic with the ecodes installed. 

Untitled by John Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Man do I love the belt line on the A3/S3. Looking good sir. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Car is sitting for the winter and getting put in a garage soon. Should have a few new things done when I bring it back back out in the spring.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> Car is sitting for the winter and getting put in a garage soon. Should have a few new things done when I bring it back back out in the spring.


Perfection!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tcardio said:


> Perfection!


Thanks!


----------



## trent_vk (Feb 9, 2016)

This makes me want to buy an S3 sooo bad  :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

trent_vk said:


> This makes me want to buy an S3 sooo bad  :laugh:


:beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Johnny,

Nice to see you around here! This thread is going to be pretty good since I've seen what you have done to your Rs! Congrats and suscribed!

:beer: :beer:

:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I was wondering Johnny,

Why did you installed the KW's Electronic Dampening Cancellation Kit? Did your car come with the Magnetic Ride or why was it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BETOGLI said:


> I was wondering Johnny,
> 
> Why did you installed the KW's Electronic Dampening Cancellation Kit? Did your car come with the Magnetic Ride or why was it?
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly. My car was equipped with mag ride and I got tired of seeing suspension errors in my cluster haha.


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

Never one to disappoint, I'm eager to see the new setup. I'll probably want an S3 again after that.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BBaskett said:


> Never one to disappoint, I'm eager to see the new setup. I'll probably want an S3 again after that.


Thanks man. Wheels are on their way.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Wheels have shipped and I ordered a small OEM part that I have been wanting.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Yes, exactly. My car was equipped with mag ride and I got tired of seeing suspension errors in my cluster haha.


:thumbup: :thumbup:

It isn't nice to have a brand new car with the cluster like a Christmas Tree! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BETOGLI said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It isn't nice to have a brand new car with the cluster like a Christmas Tree! LOL
> 
> ...


yeah that's why I got the cancellation kit. cluster is clear of any warning lights.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Wheels are here!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbup: :.thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Wheels are here!


Yuuuuuus


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Finally put these on after letting them sit for 7 months or so.


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

johnnyR32 said:


> Finally put these on after letting them sit for 7 months or so.


Gud Lawd! My Eyes! My Eyes! 

:thumbup:opcorn::wave:eace:

Nice looking S3 there if I do say so myself.


----------



## jerry11108 (Aug 17, 2013)

wow nice!
:beer:


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

johnnyR32 said:


> Wheels are here!


Nice wheels!!!

Do you have full specs on them? Also do u have a pic of the car at driving height?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

A3-Owner said:


> Gud Lawd! My Eyes! My Eyes!
> 
> :thumbup:opcorn::wave:eace:
> 
> Nice looking S3 there if I do say so myself.


Thanks man.



jerry11108 said:


> wow nice!
> :beer:


:beer:



jiannu said:


> Nice wheels!!!
> 
> Do you have full specs on them? Also do u have a pic of the car at driving height?


Thanks. Haven't take any ride height pics yet. They are 20" but that's all I can say.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

How do you drive that low?


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

christofambrosch said:


> How do you drive that low?


He's on bags lol


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Needs a bath real bad.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Needs a bath real bad.


Needs carbon ceramic brake pads


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jrwamp said:


> Needs carbon ceramic brake pads


RT


----------



## Joeyliuzzo (Apr 13, 2016)

johnnyR32 said:


> Picked the car up last night from Renzo at Wyoming Valley Motors and couldn't be happier. This is the first time I have bought something besides a VW and the car is perfect. Dropped it off at Detailers Domain for new car prep, XPEL front end protection, and Modesta coating on the whole car.


WVM is pretty close to me! congrats on the car.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Joeyliuzzo said:


> WVM is pretty close to me! congrats on the car.


Thanks. I've had it a year and a half now.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Had my wheels refinished by Espo's Powder Coating...can't wait to get them back on the car.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## mtbarr64 (Feb 21, 2017)

johnnyR32 said:


> Yes, exactly. My car was equipped with mag ride and I got tired of seeing suspension errors in my cluster haha.


Why is it throwing suspension errors? What did you mod?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

mtbarr64 said:


> Why is it throwing suspension errors? What did you mod?


I swapped the suspension out for air ride.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

What wheels are those?

EDIT: Just went back in the thread and figured it out myself. Disregard, sorry.


----------



## jon-stuver (May 16, 2017)

Spoiler and Exhaust looks fire bro.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> What wheels are those?
> 
> EDIT: Just went back in the thread and figured it out myself. Disregard, sorry.


haha all good. but yeah they are HRE RS103's. Had them last year but had them redone in black.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jon-stuver said:


> Spoiler and Exhaust looks fire bro.


Thanks bro. :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Got the wheels on this weekend.


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm not really a stance person but damn, that looks hot.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gti sean said:


> I'm not really a stance person but damn, that looks hot.


Thanks man.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## jon-stuver (May 16, 2017)

*FV-QR*

Glorious! I gotta get those wheels!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

looks good. my lease is up next year and i'm eyeing used S3's... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

absoluteczech said:


> looks good. my lease is up next year and i'm eyeing used S3's... :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks bud. If you go with the S3 you wont regret it....its been a great car over the past 2 years. Trading it next week on an RS3.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

You turning this into "johnny's RS3 Thread"? Or is that gonna be in a separate section?

opcorn:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DUTCHswift said:


> You turning this into "johnny's RS3 Thread"? Or is that gonna be in a separate section?
> 
> opcorn:


:laugh:

Prob start a new one.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Said goodbye to the S3 last Saturday and picked up its replacement.


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats! :thumbup:

And so, the saga continues :laugh:


----------

